# Hello



## clydebigpaws (Dec 16, 2004)

I joined this forum a few days ago and didn't see this section for saying hello. Better late than never?

So, MEOW from Clyde. 

Although I am named Clyde here, Clyde Big Paws was my cat of 7 years (he died of CRF in 1997) and the love of my life. He was a beautiful tabby cat with a wonderful personality. I created my Web site based on him and gave him adventures (thanks to Photoshop) that no cat would normally have. He was a wonderful cat and I still miss him.

However, I now have Gertrude and Eddie cats. These are two wonderful tabbies and they've been with me since 1998. They too have adventures on my Web site (again thanks to Photoshop!). Here is a picture:










They were watching TV at the time I took the pic. As kittens, they wanted to know everything! Exactly what they learned from Star Trek re-runs is hard to estimate though!

Although I have lived with cats all my life, I've learned more from these three cats how unique and wonderful cats are, how special and what a great thing it is to have them in my life. I bet many of you feel the same.

Anyway, just a hello, er, meow to all in the proper place this time!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Warm Holiday Welcome to Catforum. The pictures of Gertrude and Eddie watching television is adorable. Looking forward to seeing lots of photos and hearing about Clyde, Gertrude and Eddie!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Clyde. I love that picture of both your cats watching tv, that is so sweet


----------



## Taylor99 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi and welcome to the cat forum.


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! I'm sorry to hear about Clyde, I'm sure he's waiting for you at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Love that pic of Gertrude and Eddie, of course they are wondering how the transport could work for beaming their treats out of the cupboard.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forums


----------

